
Show HN: A graphics library for teaching Java - primitivesuave
http://apcs.io
======
primitivesuave
Hello! I'm the creator of APCS graphics, and my students love learning Java
through game design and animations. It allows them to be creative and have a
greater appreciation for computer science (the thinking aspect) rather than
just programming (the writing aspect). I would love to hear if you have any
questions or suggestions - my organization's email is on the website.

------
VRB91
I see and enjoy how it asks the student to really reflect upon the steps. The
mixture between clear instructions and animations help trains to visualize
outcomes while coding instructions.

